# Taps, Dies and other???



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2008)

I could most likely search for this, But I have tried searching for Tap and die and keep coming up with nothing. I get the message that either both words are to common or to short to be included in the search.
Basically I am looking for a list of the various taps and dies that are in use out there and what pens they are used for if you can list that as well.
I know that the Extra fancy custom and expensive triple start tap and dies is for caps where easy starting and quick tightening of the cap is a big plus. I also realize that standard (or at least close to it) single thread taps and dies are used for things like nibs and feeds.
Although I am doing a group buy, I sort of ended up with it because of my group buy experience not my parts threading talent.
So if you all can list just what taps and dies you have in your arsenal it would help me get a list together of what would be a fairly complete list of tools needed to cover the variety of kits out there.
I have read some posts that where something like. I use a 3/8"-24 tap but an 8.3mm would be better. give the tap you use and which one would be a better solution. 
Thanks


----------



## Skye (Nov 21, 2008)

You know I know jack about tap and dies, but if you do a search that's only 3 letters, put a * at the end. So, search for "tap* die*"

It'll count that wildcard star as a character I think.


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 21, 2008)

If you use one of these die holders  http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=318-2032&PMPXNO=944166  Mounted in a Jacobs chuck in the tailstock and your pen blank mounted in a chuck in the headstock the 2 will line up the pen and get the threads squared.  These come in various sizes/diameters to hold the dies.

To get the tap squared you mount the tap in a Jacobs chuck in the tailstock and have the blank centered in a chuck in the headstock.  

Assuming that you will be using acrylic, you need to have a lubricant, for this I use ATF fluid.  Turn the headstock chuck slowly while pressing the tap or die against the blank.  You need to back off frequently to clear the chips.  I don't use the lathe power to do the threads, all of the turning of the blank is done by hand.  If using the power and a small chip catches in the dye or tap it could snap off the acrylic blank before you can stop the lathe.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link. When reading your description I had a few concerns about my lathe particularly. I am going to venture a guess that the tail stock of the lathe needs to be able to move fairly freely. I can do this with my little metal lathe. But my wood lathe has some real tail stock binding issues. it has a pipe bed. Let me mention as well I do not recommend a pipe bed lathe for anyone. Anyway as I imagined trying to preform these operations I quickly saw the tail stock binding as being a great way to just get frustrated and eat up a lot of acrylic. I think my 7X12 would preform well at doing this though.

I have another question for anyone that has found the need to cut there own threads. What where you doing and what was the reason for needing to cut the threads rather than use an already threaded pen part? I could see the need for threads at the cap, nib, center band, and even the end cap. any other applications you would like to share?


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 21, 2008)

The tailstock does need to move freely and keep in alignment.  If you have the mini metal lathe that would be my first choice to use.  On my metal lathe I loosen the quill lock and let the quill advance by the pulling of the threads being done.

I started threading because no one makes the all of the tooling I need/want for making game calls.  I have the equipment so I make my own tooling.  An example is the pen mandrel, I make some like it except they are out of 3/8"', 1/2" and 5/8" rods.  I call them my Texas sized pen mandrels.  For pens I also make my own mandrels, an example is one that I made for making the Pentel pencils.  

Being retired I am playing at this, I do not want to work and the time spent making widgets keeps me occupied.  Sometime I am lucky and come up with something I can use and sometimes I make scrap metal.


----------

